# Lets budget our MAC Summer Collections, shall we? *INSANE IN THE MEMBRANE*



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 3, 2008)

So here are my calculations thus far:

Note: I am trying really extremely hard to be picky here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_*
Naughty Nauticals:*_
*Port Red l/s - $14*
*Illegal Cargo e/s -$14
Submarine e/s **-$14*
*Meet The Fleer e/s **-$14
**Shirelle n/l* - *$10*
*Mutiny p/m **-$19.50
Bell-bottom Blue **-$19.50
Lark About **-$19.50

TOTAL: $124.50

*DROPS DEAD*

Next...
Neo Sci-Fi:
Electro l/s - **$14
Soft & Slow l/g - **$14
Time & Space e/s - **$14*
*Magnetic Fields e/s - **$14
X-Rocks Blush - $17.50?
**TOTAL: $73.50






Next...

Solar Field:
**Refined Golden Bronzer -* *$20*

*TOTAL:* *$20
**





Next...
COOL HEAT:
**Tropic Glow s/s* *-$14.50
**By Degrees s/s* *-$14.50**
Gentle Simmer* *s/s* *-$14.50**
High 90s* *s/s* *-$14.50**
Swelter s/s **-$14.50
Blue Flame e/s - **$14
Cool Heat e/s - **$14*
*Gulf Stream e/s - **$14
Climate Blue e/s - **$14*
*Warming Trend e/s - **$14

TOTAL: $142.50

GRAND TOTAL: $360.50
**






*
*

Half of a paycheck's worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I didn't do too bad there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 3, 2008)

HAHA! Oh god! I don't even wanna think about it. I don't keep track of what I buy. If I did, I would probably stop buying make up. Lol.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 3, 2008)

Budget, what's a budget?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 3, 2008)

They are trying to kill us! (Because most of us here would rather buy MAC instead of food)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am kinda of relieved because in MAY we should be receiving money from Uncle Sam


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 3, 2008)

Here we go...

Naughty Nauticals:
*Buoy-o-Buoy l/s $14
*Party Mate l/s $14
*Ensign l/g $14
*Bateaux l/g $14
*Illegal Cargo e/s $14
*Meet the Fleet e/s $14
*Pandamonium e/s $14
*TOTAL: $98*

Neo Sci Fi/Solar Field/Future Earth:
*Pleasureseeker l/s $14
*Naked Space l/g $14
*Pink Grapefruit l/g $14
*Soft & Slow l/g $14
*Evening Aura e/s $14
*Time and Space e/s $14
*Magnetic Fields e/s $14
*Volcanic Ash thermal mask $19
*Prep and Prime Lip Exfoliator $14.50
*Refined Golden bronzer $20
*TOTAL: $151.50*

Cool Heat:
*By Degrees slimshine $14.50
*Solar White e/s $14
*Climate Blue e/s $14
*TOTAL: $42.50*

Tendertones:
*Pucker, E-Z Baby, Hush Hush (I dont know what exactly they look like but I'm at least getting 3)
*TOTAL: $43.50*

*GRAND TOTAL OF......$335.50. This will change for the better or worse once I see swatches.*


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 3, 2008)

*Naughty Nauticals:
Port Red l/s - $14**
Submarine e/s **-$14*
*Mutiny p/m **-$19.50
Bell-bottom Blue **-$19.50

**Cool Heat:**
Blue Flame e/s - **$14
Cool Heat e/s - **$14*
*Gulf Stream e/s - **$14
Climate Blue e/s - **$14*
*Warm Chill e/s - **$14

TOTAL: $137

Not THAT bad.
*

My grow or decrease once I see swatches. D:
And I still have around 3 perm eyeshadows, 1 pigment, 1 p/p, and a brush I really want.. eek.


----------



## vcanady (Apr 3, 2008)

haha...I started doing the sammmee thing, so I thought I would share...

*dresscamp: april 14* palette: 36
too fab lipstick:14
fashion lipglass: 14
*$64*

*naughty nauticals: may 1st* ahoy there! lipstick: 14
ensign lustreglass: 14
pandemonium eyeshadow: 14
mutiny pigment: 20
lovely lilac pigment: 20
*$82* 

*neo sci fi: may 29th* pleasureseeker lipstick: 14
pink grapefruit lipglass: 14
soft and slow lipglass: 14
expensive pink eyeshadow: 14
time & space eyeshadow: 14
*$70*

*solar field: may 29th* solar bits: 19.50
refined golden bronzer: 20
*$40*

*future earth: may 29th* lip refinisher: 14.50
*$15*

*tendertones: may 29th *
honey bare: 14.50
*$15*

*cool heat: july 12th *
tropical glow slimshine: 15
climate blue eyeshadow: 14
gulf stream eyeshadow: 14
*$45*

*TOTAL: $330...EEEK!*

And what's really scary is that this is just an INITIAL wishlist...it will most likely expand at a rapid rate. Now I know that not only am I going to do badly on the test tomorrow that I am _sopposed_ to be studying for, but I am also going to be BROKE all summer!!! [But at least I will be a poor girl with cute makeup!]


----------



## kalikana (Apr 3, 2008)

This was really hard.. but necessary for me. 
If I didn't care about the money, I picked out stuff that I liked and my total was around $550 CDN + tax.
But I narrowed it down...

*NAUGHTY NAUTICALS*
Buoy-o-buoy l/s - $16.50
Ensign l/g - $16.50
Illegal Cargo e/s - $16.50
Mutiny pigment - $23.50
TOTAL - $73

*NEO SCI-FI*
Soft & Slow l/g - $16.50
Evening Aura e/s - $16.50
Spaced Out Blush - $22.50
TOTAL - $55.50

*COOL HEAT* - AHH it was so hard to pick from this collection!
Gentle Simmer l/s - $16.50
Warming Trend e/s - $16.50
Warm Chill e/s - $16.50
TOTAL - $49.50

GRAND TOTAL = $178.00 CDN
*GRAND TOTAL w/ TAX = $202.92*

Hmm.. 
I think I need to get 2 jobs this summer.. lol.


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 3, 2008)

*Future Earth*
- Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask 19
~ Total: 19

*Solar Field*
- Sunpower 19.50
- Scatterrays 19.50
- Black Ore 19.50
- Bronzescape 19.50
~ Total: 78

*Naughty Nauticals*
- Port Red 14
- Bateaux 14 
- Illegal Cargo 14
~ Total: 42

*Tendertones*
- Take a Hint 14.50
~ Total: 14.50

*Cool Heat*
- Climate Blue 14
- Warming Trend 14
- Warm Chill 14
- Cool Heat 14
- Gulf Stream 14
~ Total: 70

*Neo Sci Fi*
- Sunsonic 14
- Pleasureseeker 14
- Electro 14
- Pink Grapefruit 14
- Femme-fi 14
- Evening Aura 14
- Time & Space 14
~ Total: 98

*GRAND TOTAL = $321*

i dont even want to know how much that would be when its converted to my currency ;P LoL!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 3, 2008)

Hahaha no one beat me yet. lol I think I need to rethink what I am buying. I know that some of it will change once I am at the counter doing swatches.


----------



## kymmilee (Apr 3, 2008)

i keep a list like this on my computer. hahaha

NAUGHTY NAUTICALS - May 1, 2008
pigment:
mutiny
$19.50

eyeshadow:
submarine
$14.00

nailpolish:
deep sea
$10.00

total: $43.50


SUMMER TREND BAGS - May 29, 2008
mini softsac
$15.00

total: $15.00

FUTURE EARTH - May 29, 2008
volcanic ash thermal mask
$19.00

volcanic ash exfoliator
$19.00

prep & prime microfine lip refinisher
$14.50

total: $52.50

NEO SCI-FI - May 29, 2008
nailpolish:
phosphor
plasma blue
$20.00

total: $20.00

COOL HEAT - June 12, 2008
eyeshadows:
climate blue
warm chill
cool heat
gulf stream
$56.00

fragrance:
summer turquatic
$22.50

total: $78.50

GRAND TOTAL: $209.50

so it's not too too bad. i am SO effing excited for cool heat!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalico (Apr 4, 2008)

*Naughty Nauticals
*Pandamonium - $16.50
Illegal Cargo - $16.50
Lovely Lily - $22.00
Mutiny - $22.00
Port Red - $16.50
Ensign - $16.50

_Total: _$115.5 (plus GST)


*Neo Sci Fi
*Expensive Pink - $16.50
One of the brown e/s - $16.50
Peachy blush - $22?

_Total: _$57.75 (plus GST)


*Cool Heat
*2 Slimshines - $33
5 Shadows - $82.5

_Total: _$121.28

*Ultimate Total: *$294.53

The first time I did it it was up around $390 before tax. I did better this time!


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well that was difficult, for most of them I'm not so sure, like Naughty Nauticals:

*Naughty Nauticals:*

Ensign Lustreglass *16 euros*
Illegal Cargo e/s *15.5 euros*

Total: *31.5 euros*

but I propably won't get them to save more money for the Neo Sci Fi lol


*Neo Sci Fi :*

Lipsticks

Pleasureseeker *17.5 euros*
Electro *17.5 euros*

Eyeshadows

Femme-fi *15.5 euros*
Evening Aura *15.5 euros*
Time & Space *15.5 euros*
Magnetic Fields *15.5 euros*


Spaced Out Sheertone Shimmer Blush *20 euros*

Total: *117 euros*


*Tendertones*

the orange one for sure, propably they will have *16 euros* I'm not so sure yet lol

*Cool Heat*

Eyeshadows

Solar White *15.5 euros*
Warm Chill *15.5 euros*
Gulf Stream  *15.5 euros* , but if it's too similar to Waternymph I won't get it 

Total: *46.5 euros*

Ultimate Total: *211 euros!! * Well that's a lot for only these stuff, damn Mac is expensive here!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 4, 2008)

I just assume I am buying the whole collection until I see it. I am such a junkie that I most of the times set a budget and expect to get certain things, and then go ahead and blow myself out of the water (water, naughty nauticals, get it? haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 4, 2008)

*Why didn't I see this thread before?*

Okay lemme see:


*Cool Heat Collection:*
Eyeshadows: $14.00

White Wheat 
Malt Shop
Warm Chill
Gulf Stream
Cool Heat 
Climate Blue
Blue Flame

*Neo Sci Fi Collection:*

*Lipsticks:*  $14.00
Sci-Fi-Delity 
Pleasureseeker 
Astral 
Electro
Sunsonic

*Lipglass:* $14.00 

Supreme 
Naked Space 
Pink Grapefruit 
Soft and Slow 
*Cremestick Lip Liner:* $14.00USD (I know these are repromotes but I want them, lol)

Beurre 
80% 
Summerfruit 
*Eye Shadows:* $14.00USD 

Magnetic Fields 
Femme Fi 
Evening Aura 
Time and Space 
[B]TOTAL:  $322[/b]




* Oh well, I dont even care anymore.  It will be worth it!!! *


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 4, 2008)

I love all these collections but my fave is definitely Cool Heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So here's my list.

Naughty Nautical
*Ahoy, There! * *l/s ($14)*
*Ensign l/g ($14)*
*Shore Leave e/s ($14)*
*Mutiny p/m ($19.50)*

Tendertones
*E-Z Baby ($14.50)*
*Sweet and Nice ($14.50)*

Neo-Sci-fi
*Sci-fi-delity l/s ($14)*
*Electro l/s ($14)*
*Soft & Slow l/g ($14)*
*Evening Aura e/s ($14)*
*X-Rock blush ($22.50)*
*Plasma Blue polis ($10)*

*Cool Heat (I want them all, but have to pick)*
*Swelter s/s ($15)*
*Tropic Glow s/s ($15)*
*Gentle Simmer s/s ($15)*
*Climate Blue e/s ($14)*
*Warming Trend e/s ($14)*
*Warm Chill e/s ($14)*
*Cool Heat e/s ($14)*
*Gulf Stream** e/s ($14)*

*Grand Total: $294*


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 4, 2008)

Here we go... this is absolute WORST CASE senario:

*Naughty Nauticals - May 1st - $71.25*
Submarine e/s - B2M
Meet the Fleet e/s- $14.00
Shore Leave e/s - $14.00
Illegal Cargo e/s - $14.00
Mutiny Pigment (split w/someone) - $9.75
Bell Bottom Blue Pigment (split w/someone) - $9.75
Lark About Pigment (split w/someone) - $9.75

*Dazzleglass - May 1st - $66.00*
Rags to Riches Dazzleglass - $16.50
Pleasure Principle Dazzleglass - $16.50
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass- $16.50
Like Venus Dazzleglass - $16.50

*Neo Sci-Fi - May 31st - $63.00*
Evening Aura e/s - $14.00
Femme Fi e/s - $14.00
Spaced Out Blush - $17.50
X-Rocks Blush - $17.50
Pleasureseeker l/s  - B2M
Sunsonic l/s - B2M

*Cool Heat - June 12th - $112.50*
Gentle Simmer s/s - $14.50
Solar White e/s - $14.00
Climate Blue e/s - $14.00
Warming Trend e/s - $14.00
Blue Flame e/s - $14.00
Warm Chill e/s - $14.00
Cool Heat e/s - $14.00
Gulf Stream e/s - $14.00

*Colour Forms - July 18th - $101.50 *
Cool Eyes Palette - $38.00
Naked to the Core l/s - B2M
Play Around Pink Colour Forms Powder - $24.50
Royal Flush Pigment (split)- $9.75
Gilded Green Pigment (split) - $9.75
Circa Plum Pigment (split)- $9.75
Tea Time Pigment (split) - $9.75

*Grand Total: $414.50*


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 4, 2008)

Ahahahaha... I'm especially lusting after: 

NAUGHTY NAUTICALS 
Ahoy, there! 16.5
Illegal Cargo 16.5
Lark About 23.5
Mutiny 23.5
Bell-bottom Blue 23.5

COOL HEAT 
By Degrees 17.5
Swelter 17.5
Turquatic Heat 28.5
Solar White 16.5
Climate Blue 16.5
Blue Flame 16.5
Warm Chill 16.5
cool Heat 16.5

NEO SCI FI 
Sci-fi-delity 16.5
Femme-fi 16.5
evening aura 16.5
Time & Space 16.5
Magnetic Fields 16.5
Spaced Out 22?

SOLAR FIELD
refined golden bronzing powder 26.5?

(Copy and pasted from a compy file! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

The grand total? $380.50, or $429.97 after tax.

I suspect that I will have two B2M before then, so that will help a bit. Also, I figure I'll buy the six Cool Heat shadows, depot, and B2M for the seventh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 None of the neo sci fi things are getting depotted because I LOVE the orange packaging! I think I need to keep paring down this list some more... in theory...


----------



## palatial (Apr 4, 2008)

i think i am too afraid to even try and make a list. i don't even want to know!! everything is so perfect for summer, i don't know how i'll decide


----------



## bklynfemme (Apr 4, 2008)

i feel broke just thinking about it!! grrrr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cool heat and neo sci fi..can't waitttttttttttttttttt


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 4, 2008)

This is based on pics, after I see things irl the list might go down and hopefully not up.

Dress Camp:
*Dress Camp x4 Palette  $36
*Too Fab l/s  $14
*She Gold l/g  $14
*Fashion l/g  $14

Total $78 - PPID discount = $54.60
Or  $65.40 if no discount on palette

Naughty Nauticals:
*Love Knot l/g (maybe)  $14
*Illegal Cargo e/s  $14
*Submarine e/s  $14
*Lark About pig. (maybe)  $19.50
*Bell Bottom Blue pig.  $19.50
*Mutiny pig.  $19.50

Total $100.50 - discount = $70.35


Neo Sci-Fi, Solar Field & Future Earth:
*One of the Solar Bits things, 
not sure what they are but will prob end up getting one   $19.50
*Naked l/g (maybe) l/g   $14
*Magnetic Fields e/s  $14
*Femme Fi e/s (maybe)  $14
*Evening Aura e/s   $14
*Spaced Out blush (maybe)  $17.50

Total $93 - discount = $65.10

Cool Heat:
*Blue Flame e/s  $14
*Cool Heat e/s  $14
*Warm Chill e/s  $14
*Gulf Stream e/s  $14
*Climate Blue e/s  $14

Total $70 - discount = $49


GRAND TOTAL = $341.50 (w/o discount or tax)
w/discount or tax $239.05 thank God for PPID!!!


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Future Earth*
Volcanic ash thermal mask or exfoliator 19.00$

*Cool Heat*
Swelter or Gentle shimmer slimshine 17.50$

*Solar Field*
SOLAR BITS...Im not too sure what the colors are exactly but I will definitely be getting one 19.50$

*Naughty Nauticals*
illegal cargo e/s 16.50$
Meet the fleet e/s 16.50$
Lovely Lilac Pigment 23.50$

*Neo Sci-fi*
Time and space e/s 16.50$
Magnetic Field e/s 16.50$

*Tendertones*
Not sure of the colors, but will definitely get one! 14.50


Total : 160.00$
This will definitely increase since ill be needing some other stuff along the way, you know discovering new stuff...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank goodness for the Pro card.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 4, 2008)

$148.30 with tax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was $137 without. D:


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 5, 2008)

This is disgusting but here it goes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dress Camp:
Too Fab l/s
She-Gold l/g
Fashion l/g
Dress Camp Palette
Total: $78.00

Naughty Nauticals:
Port Red l/s
Love Knot lustreglass
Shore Leave e/s
Illegal Cargo e/s
Submarine e/s
Meet the Fleet e/s
Pandamonium e/s
Lark About pigment
Mutiny pigment
Bell-Bottom Blue pigment
Naughty Nautical NP
Stowaway Quad
Total: $202.50

Neo Sci-Fi
Pink grapefruit l/g
Femme-fi e/s
Evening Aura e/s
Time & Spice e/s
Magnetic Fields e/s
Plasma Blue NP
Total: $80.00

Summer Trend Bag:
Medium Neon Sea 
Total: $25.00

Cool Heat:
Tropic Glow Slimshine
High 90s Slimshine
Swelter Slimshine
Solar White e/s
Climate blue e/s
Warming Trend e/s
Blue Flame e/s
Warm Chill e/s
Cool Heat e/s
Gulf Stream e/s
Total: $141.50

GRAND TOTAL (So far as this could be a lot more once I see it in person): $527!!!!  Wowza!


----------



## KikiB (Apr 5, 2008)

Well here is mine-it may not seem like a lot, but I have a good two paychecks between Naughty Nauticals and Neo Sci-Fi, but then it's my store's Half-Yearly and the VS Half-Yearly (which I can drop HUNDREDS at)...gonna help put the tax refund to good use. Also pick up any shift that I can!

Naughty Nauticals
Ahoy There lipstick-$14
Port Red lipstick-$14
Shore Leave eyeshadow-$14
Illegal Cargo eyeshadow-$14
Submarine eyeshadow-$14
Lark About pigment-$19.50
Mutiny pigment-$19.50
Lovely Lily pigment-$19.50

Total-$128.50

Neo Sci-Fi
Electro lipstick-$14
Sci-fi-delity lipstick-$14
Pink Grapefruit lipglass-$14
Femme-Fi eyeshadow-$14
Evening Aura eyeshadow-$14
Expensive Pink eyeshadow-$14
Time & Space eyeshadow-$14
Phospor nail polish-$10

Total-$108

Cool Heat
Every single eyeshadow!

Total-$98

Total with tax-$364
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, the biggest one will be taken care of with tax refund and (hopefully) birthday money.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine isnt so big - fortunately for me I dont like the 3 part summer collections so its only NN for me - WOO HOO! here it is -

Naughty Nauticals
Ahoy There l/s - $14
Port Red l/s x2- $28

Lark About -$19.50
Mutiny -$19.50
Bell Bottom Blue -19.50
Lovely Lily -$19.50

$120....thats no so bad


----------



## Susanne (Apr 5, 2008)

I am not going to list it down... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want to see my final sum. 
All I know is that my must-have lists are long... I save some money every week.


----------



## Julzie (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool Heat (June/July '08):
Swelter Slimshine - $14
Solar White e/s - $14
Climate Blue e/s - $14
Warming Trend e/s - $14
Blue Flame e/s - $14
Warm Chill e/s - $14
Cool Heat e/s - $14
Gulf Stream e/s - $14
*TOTAL: $112*

Tendertones (May/June '08):
Pucker - $14.50
E-Z Baby - $14.50
Sweet Tooth - $14.50
Sweet & Nice - $14.50
*TOTAL: $58*

Naughty Nauticals (May '08):
Hey Sailor l/g - $14
Ensign l/g - $14
Love Knot l/g - $14
Shore Leave e/s - $14
Submarine e/s - $14
Lark About pigment - $19.50
Mutiny pigment - $19.50
Lovely Lily pigment - $19.50
Bell-bottom Blue pigment - $19.50
*TOTAL: $148*

Neo Sci-Fi (May/June '08)
Spaced Out Sheertone Shimmer Blush - $17.50
*TOTAL: $17.50*

*Grand total:* $335.50

Damn.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 6, 2008)

OK, fasten your seatbelts...

If I got everything I wanted, this would be it.  After adding it up, I obviously need to shorten my list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Dresscamp*

$14.00 - Too Fab LS 
$14.00 - Fashion LS
 
[*]$36.00 - Dress Camp Palette 
Subtotal: $64.00

*Dazzleglass*

$16.50 - Comet Blue 
$16.50 - Like Venus 
$16.50 - Money, Honey 
$16.50 - Baby Sparks 
$16.50 - Ms. Fizz
 
[*]$16.50 - Pleasure Principal 
Subtotal $99.00 (These may change when I see them in person.  I am just going for anything with pigmentation or unique sparkle)

*Skinsheen*

$22.50 - Med. Dark
 
[*]$52.00 - #179 Body Buffer Brush 
Subtotal: $74.50

*Naughty Nauticals*

$00.00 - Port Red (Free with B2M) 
$00.00 - Party Mate (Free with B2M) 
$14.00 - Hey Sailor LuG 
$14.00 - Love Knot LuG 
$84.00 - All 5 ES 
$58.50 - 3 pigments (Already have Lovely Lily)
 
[*]$36.00 - Stowaways Quad 
Subtotal: $206.00

*Neo Sci-Fi*

$00.00 - Sci-Fi-delity LS  (Free with B2M) 
$14.00 - Naked Space LG 
$14.00 - Pink Grapefruit LG (Want a back up) 
$14.00 - Soft and Slow LG (Didn't pick this up with Smoke Signals)
 
[*]$56.00 - 4 shadows (Already have Expensive Pink) 
Subtotal: $98.00 (I may pick up a blush or nail laquer.  I have to see them IRL)

*Solar Field*

$19.50 - At least 1 of the Solar Bits (I have to try them IRL)
 
[*]$20.00 - Solar Riche Bronzing Powder 
Subtotal: $39.50

*Future Earth*

$19.00 - Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
 
[*]$19.00 - Volcanic Ash Exfoliator  
Subtotal: $38.00 (I already have the Charged Water and the lip exfoliator doesn't excite me.  I already have a method for that).

*Tendertones*

 
[*]$72.50 - I have my eye on about 5 of these, I have to see IRL though 
Subtotal: $72.50

*Summer Trend Bags*

 
[*]I will probably skip on these.  I do like the yellow mini though.  
Subtotal: $0.00 (Yay!  Finally!)

*Cool Heat*

$00.00 - Skippin' on the Slimshines.  They are nice, but they don't wow me.  Too much like lustre lipsticks. 
$98.00 - All 6 shadows
 
[*]$22.50 - Turquatic Heat Creations Perfume (If I like it IRL) 
Subtotal: $120.50

*Colour Forms*

 
[*]$38.50 - Cool Eyes Palette (If I like it IRL.  I generally go for the Cool toned palettes.   
Subtotal: 38.50

TOTAL: $850.50 (Note to self: Shorten list)


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_OK, fasten your seatbelts...

If I got everything I wanted, this would be it.  After adding it up, I obviously need to shorten my list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





TOTAL: $850.50 (Note to self: Shorten list)_

 
  Oh wow... Now I know once more why I don't add my must-have lists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It could end like this. No. It would end like this!


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 6, 2008)

I just started making a list the other day to keep track of what's coming out.

Naughty NauticalsMay
Eyeshadow: Meet the Fleet£10.00
Eyeshadow: Submarine£10.00
Eyeshadow: Pandamonium£10.00
Pigment: Bell Bottom£15.00
Pigment: Lovely Lily£15.00
Pigment: Mutiny£15.00
Quad: Stowaways£29.00
Techakohl: Smoothblue£11.50
Techakohl: Greyprint£11.50
Lipstick: Buoy O Buoy£11.00
Lipstick: Ahoy There£11.00
Lipstick: Party Mate£11.00
Lipstick: Port Red£11.00
Nail Lacquer: Naughty Nautical£08.00
Nail Lacquer: Shirelle£08.00
TOTAL£207.00

DazzleglassMay
LipglossGlitter: Blue Comet£13.00
TOTAL£13.00

Future EarthJune
Charged Water
Prep + Prime Microfine Lip
Refiner
TOTAL   (No idea of prices)

Neo Sci FiJune
Eyeshadow: Expensive Pink£10.00
Nail Lacquer: Metalist£08.00
Nail Lacquer: Plasma Blue£08.00
Nail Lacquer: Neon 8£08.00
Nail Lacquer: Phosphor£08.00
TOTAL£42.00

Other collections I am unsure of yet, depending on what I buy from Naughty Naughticals I am unsure of what I'll get from the Cool Heat collection, because of the colours.

Can't wait to start seeing swatches to hopefully narrow those lists down, and add to the ones I have no idea about yet.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 6, 2008)

Let's see....

Future Earth/Neo Sci Fi
Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask $21
Charged Water $23
Plasma Blu n/l $12
Phosphor n/l $12
Pink Grapefruit l/g $16
Summer Trend Bag- Infra-Orange $20
Summer Trand Bag- Neon Sea $25
Moisturelush Moisturizer

$166 plus tax!

And of course I will be adding more to the list once I see swatches and when 
I see the real deal


----------



## GlamourGrlJen (Apr 6, 2008)

*Naughty Nauticals*

Ahoy, There! Lipstick - $14.00
Ensign Lustreglass - $14.00
Loveknot - $14.00

Total: $42.00

*Neo Sci-Fi*

Pink Grapefruit lipglass - $14.00
Spaced Out Blush - $17.50

Total: $31.50

*Cool Heat 



*

Tropic Glow Slimshine  - $14.50
Gentle Summer Slimshine - $14.50

Solar White Eyeshadow - $14.00
Climate Blue Eyeshadow - $14.00
Warming Trend Eyeshadow - $14.00
Blue Flame Eyeshadow - $14.00
Warm Chill Eyeshadow - $14.00
Cool Heat Eyeshadow - $14.00
Gulf Stream Eyeshadow - $14.00

Total: $127.00

*GRAND TOTAL: $200.50*


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 7, 2008)

*Naught Nauticals:
*Buoy-o-Buoy  l/s  (B2M)
 Party Mate  l/s      (B2M)
 Bateaux  l/g
 Ensign l/g
 Shore Leave, Illegal Cargo, Pandemonium E/s
 Mutiny, Bell Bottom, Lovely Lily *
 Subtotal:  $128.50

 Neo Sci-Fi
 *Pleasure Seeker, Astral l/s
Supreme, Pink Grapefruit, Naked Space, l/g
Evening Aura, Time & Space, Magnetic Fields e/s
X -Rocks   blush*
Subtotal: 129.50

Cool Heat
*All Seven Eyes  $98
*Subtotal:  $98*


*Colour Forms:
*Warms Eyes $38.50
 Cool Eyes      $38.50Advance Brushes  $49.50
*Subtotal: 126.50

Grand total:  $482.50

But look on the bright side, MAC is looking out for us, because if you put in on credit card, it will span three different payment months, aren't they so helpful, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## KellyBean (Apr 7, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals-

Pandamonium- $14
Shore Leave- $14
Submarine- $14
Mutiny- $19.50
Ahoy there- $14
Love Knot- $14

Total- $89.50

Dazzleglass-

Like Venus- $16.50

Total- $16.50

Neo Sci-Fi

Plasma Blu- $10
Expensive pink- $14

Total-$24

Colour Forms-

5 Cool Eyes- $38.50

Total- $38.40 (plus MAYBE the brushes)

Grand total: A lot.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 8, 2008)

At first I didn't want to do this, but I got bored. I'm positive I'll spend more than this because my birthday is soon!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Naughty Nauticals*

Mutiny- $19.50
Buoy O Buoy- $14
Hey Sailor- $14

Total- $47.50



* Neo Sci-Fi*

Naked Space- $14
Pink Grapefruit- $14
Soft & Slow- $14
Supreme- $14
Spaced Out- $17.50

Total- $73.50



*TOTAL- $121


*


----------



## 121784 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Dress Camp* _(April 17th)_


$14 - Too Fab Lipstick (x2) 
$36 - Dress Camp Palette 

Subtotal: $69.52 w/ tax

*Dazzleglass* _(May 1st)_


$16.50 - Baby Sparks! 
$16.50 - Money, Honey 
$16.50 - Spankin' Rich 
$16.50 - Ms. Fizz 

Subtotal: $71.69 w/ tax

*Naughty Nauticals* _(May 1st)_


Nothing! 

*Skinsheen* _(May 1st)_


Nothing! 

*Tendertones* _(May 29th)_


$14.50 - Deep Sigh 
$14.50 - Take A Hint 

Subtotal: $31.50 w/ tax (There might be more, but I'd have to see them first!)

*Summer Trend Bags* _(May 29th)_


Nothing! 

*Neo Sci-Fi* _(May 29th)_


$14.00 - Femme-Fi Eye Shadow 
$14.00 - Evening Aura Eye Shadow 
$14.00 - Time & Space Eye Shadow 
$17.50 - Spaced Out Blush 

Subtotal: $64.63 w/ tax

*Solar Field* _(May 29th)_


Nothing! 

*Cool Heat* _(June 12th)_


$14.50 - Tropical Glow Slimshine 
$14.50 - Gentle Simmer Slimshine 
$14.00 - Warming Trend Eye Shadow 

Subtotal: $46.70 w/ tax

*Colour Forms* _(July 18th)_


$38.50 - 5 Warm Eyes Palette 

Subtotal: $41.83 (This is a HUGE maybe.  I'm going to have to see swatches & pictures first)

*GRAND TOTAL:*$325.87







  Hopefully I get a job soon!  I guess I'll just have to save a little bit from my unemployment each week so I can get at a _couple_ of those things.


----------



## Labonte (Apr 12, 2008)

*Cool Heat*
Warming Trend e/s - 14
Warm Chill e/s - 14
Cool Heat e/s - 14
Gulf Stream e/s - 14
Turquatic fragrance 22.50
*$78.50*

*Future Earth*
Prep & Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher 14.50
*$14.50*

*Neo Sci-Fi*
Evening Aura e/s - 14
Magnetic Fields e/s - 14
Plasma Blue Nail Lacquer - 10
Naked Space Lipglass - 14
Soft & Slow Lipglass - 14
*$66.00*

*Naughty Nauticals*
Illegal Cargo e/s - 14
Shore Leave e/s - 14
Mutiny pigment - 19.50
Bateaux lustreglass - 14
*$61.50*

Grand total of...*$220.50*! Somebody hold me


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 12, 2008)

dazzleglass:
comet blue £15
pleasure principal £15
£30

tendertones:
hot n' saucy £10
sweet & nice £10
honey bare £10
£30

future earth:
volcanic ash thermal mask £15
volcanic ash exfoliator £15
£30 (never been so excited about skincare!)

cool heat:
swelter £10
white weat £10
gulf stream £10
£30

which adds up to a not unreasonable £120. that was helpful, thanks!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 12, 2008)

Cutting Down!!!!

*Naughty Nauticals:
* *Port Red l/s - $14*
* Submarine e/s **-$14*
*Mutiny p/m **-$19.50
** Bell-bottom Blue **-$19.50*

*Cool Heat:*
*Blue Flame e/s - **$14**
Cool Heat e/s - **$14*
*Gulf Stream e/s - **$14
Climate Blue e/s - **$14*
*Warm Chill e/s - **$14

* TOTAL: $137*

New total: $75.50 + tax = $81.73
Not THAT bad, not bad at all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## burnerxo123 (Apr 13, 2008)

future earth- may 29
0.00

Cool Heat - june 12
climate blue-14.00
=14.00

(w/ 20% = 11.20)

Tendertones-may 29
pucker- 14.50
=11.6


Neo Sci FI- may 29
0.00 
yay!

summer trends bags - may 29
0.00

solar field- may 29
0.00

dazzleglass- may 1
0.00

naughty nauticals!-may 1had to limit alott!
lovely lilly-19.50
love knot-14 (free b2m)
=19.50= 16 w/ 20 %

skinsheen- may 29
0.00


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 16, 2008)

I think I was on crack when I made my list :|


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 16, 2008)

I've redone my list and been chopping it way, way down. It is now as follows:

NAUGHTY NAUTICALS (May 1)
Ahoy, there! 0.00           (free with B2M!)
Mutiny 23.5
Bell-bottom Blue 23.5

47.00 plus tax


NEO SCI FI (May 29)
sci-fi-delity   0.00 (B2M)
evening aura 0.00 (B2M)
Time & Space 16.5
Magnetic Fields 16.5
Spaced Out 22

55 plus tax

SOLAR FIELD
refined golden bronzing powder 26.5?

26.50 plus tax


COOL HEAT (June 12)
Turquatic Heat 28.5   
Solar White 16.5
Climate Blue 16.5
Blue Flame 16.5
Warm Chill 16.5

94.5 plus tax 

For a total of $223, or $251.99 after tax. I've officially cut things down to half of my initial wishlist. Wooo! However, this does not include Colour Forms (I'm waiting to see them in person). And... I'm telling myself no dazzleglass. We'll see how that goes. I've definitely talked myself out of dresscamp, though, and tons of other things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's hoping I hold up that resolve! Maybe I can even talk myself out of the bronzer and/or fragrance...


----------



## astronaut (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool Heat:

Climate Blue e/s
Warm Chill e/s
Cool Heat e/s
Gulf Stream e/s

$56.00

And I have a $60 Macy's gift card saved for June so that'll pretty much take care of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's going to feel good not buying makeup for 2 months


----------



## melliquor (Apr 16, 2008)

I didn't realise I wanted to so much from the summer collections. This is me really trying to be good. Hopefully... I will be able to cut out the 3 eyeshadows and the perfume. I really need to see those in person to see if I like them. I have a whole palette of blues and teals and I don't wear them often. 

I am so interested in the Dazzleglass. I have been looking at the swatches and they look fantastic.

*Naughty Nauticals*
Bell Bottom p/m £15
Mutiny p/m £15
Lark About p/m £15
Ensign l/g £10.50

*Total £55.50*

*DazzleGlass*
Money, Honey £13
Spanking Rich £13
Love Alert £13

*Total £39.00*

*Neo Sci Fi*
Space Out blush £14
X-Rocks blush £14
Pleasureseeker l/s £11
Pink Grapefruit l/g £10.50

*Total £49.50*

*Cool Heat*
Swelter s/s £11.50
Gentle Summer s/s £11.50 (maybe... This is perm)
Tropic Glow s/s £11.50
Turquatic Heat perfume £17 (maybe)
Warm Chill £10 (maybe)
Gulf Stream £10 (maybe)
Cool Heat £10 (maybe)

*Total £81.50 w/out maybes £23.00*


*Grand Total £225.50 w/out maybes £167.00.*


That isn't too much I think. Especially when you consider it will be spent over 3 months.

May... £94.50
June... £49.50
July... £23 to £81.50 depending if I get the perfume and e/s and perm s/s.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Naughty Nauticals:*
Party Mate L/S: £11
Buoy O Buoy L/S: £11
Lovely Lily Pig: £15
Mutiny Pig: £15
Naughty Nautical N/L: £8
Bell Bottom Blue Pig: £15 *MAYBE*
Lark a Bout Pig: £15 *Maybe*

= *£60 *or *£90* Including Maybes

*Dazzleglass: (Unsure of price though...)
*Like Venus: £13
Comet Blue: £13
Pleasure Principle: £13
Sugar Rimmed: £13
Money Honey: £13

=* £65!

*NOTHING FROM NEO SCI FI!! I will stick to that too!!....Maybe an eyeshadow...

*Cool Heat:
*Swelter Slimshine: £11.50 *MAYBE* I'd like it but I wanna see it in person
Gentle Summer I'd get if it wasn't Perm, so thats a good thing really.
Solar White E/S: £10
Warming trend sounds like it could be duped for Patina...
Warm Chill E/S: £10
Gulf Stream: £10
Cool Heat E/S: £10
Climate Blue E/S: £10

= *£61.50

TOTAL: £185.00 OR £216.50 with maybes 

*Ok well the £185.00 isn't bad really...Maybe I should cut out the maybes of NN though...


Fuck it...I need that Prep + Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher! god knows what thats going to cost...

I'm going to get the E/S and the nail varnishes from Neo sci fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so bad...

So 5 E/S = £50 + 4 Nail lacquers = £32

*Neo Sci Fi = £82 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

So its now *£267.00 or £298.50*!! Not including the Lip refinisher


.....My boyfriend is going to kill me.....


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 23, 2008)

Just bumping this thread incase anyone wants to edit to add the Colour Forms Collection


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 23, 2008)

From the looks of it, I'd say I want about 90% of Colour Forms.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_From the looks of it, I'd say I want about 90% of Colour Forms._

 
I just updated my post to include the bare minimum I want from that collection.  It looks so great!  I just hope the pigments aren't too close to Accent Red/Ruby Red and Golders Green.  Well, maybe that wouldn't be a bad thing, then I could skip them!


----------



## seabird (Apr 23, 2008)

naughty nauticals:
ensign lipglass - £10.50
shore leave e/s - £10

total: £20.50

neo sci fi:
pleasureseeker l/s - £11
naked space l/g - £10.50
femme fi e/s - £10
evening aura e/s - £10
magnetic fields e/s - £10
spaced out blush - £14

total: £65.50 (i think)

solar field:
scatterrays solar bits - (not sure)
refined golden bronzer  - £14?

total: £14

cool heat:
warming trend e/s - £10

total: £10

overall total: £110 approx.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 23, 2008)

*And rewriting it again... lol

Naughty Nauticals:*
*Mutiny p/m **-$19.50*

*Cool Heat:**
Solar White e/s - $14
** Cool Heat e/s - **$14*
*Gulf Stream e/s - **$14
Climate Blue e/s - **$14*
*Warm Chill e/s - **$14

Colour Forms:
Naked to the Core l/s - $14
Inner Hue l/s - $14
Rose Go Round l/s - $14
Royal Flush p/m - $19.5
** 
New Total: $151 + tax = $163.46

Darn it. I lowered it to below $100... and now it's past $150! lol
*


----------



## righteothen (Apr 23, 2008)

naughy nauticals:
01 May 2008 [US/Canada]
Lovely Lily pigment - 19.50 (maybe)
lark about pigment - 19.50 (maybe)

tendertones:
May 29 2008 [US/Canada]
maybe one - 14.50 (maybe) (not sure on color yet, and I already own one from another collection, and don't use it much)

Neo Sci-Fi:
May 29 2008 [US/Canada]
Magnetic Fields e/s - 14
Expensive Pink - Pink with gold duochrome (Veluxe Pearl) (Repromote) - 14 (maybe)

cool heat:
June 12 2008 [US/Canada]
Gulf Stream - Frosty mid-tone blue-green with green pearlized pigments (Frost) (LE) - 14

Colour Forms Collection (nordstrom only):
18 July 2008[US/Canada]
* 5 Cool Eyes (LE)
      -Radial Pink - Frosty white pink (V)
      -Brown Border - Frosty plum(VP)
      -Spot Colour - Mid-tone blue purple w/ white pearlized pigments (L)
      -Blue Spill - Mid-tone cornflower blue w/ gold pearlized pigments (F)
      -Slate-Smoke grey (S)
      -213SE Brush - For application of eye shadow to the lid area. This brush has a thick bundle of fibers arranged in a rounded shape.
 - 38

*Cool Lips (LE)
    -Miss Rose Lipstick - Creamy mid-tone blue pink (L)
    -Cassis Royale Lipstick - Sheer mid-tone plum (L)
    -Virginity Lipglass - Sheer mid-tone pink w/ pink pearlized pigments
    -316SE Brush - For controlled lipstick or eye liner application and comes with a metal cover. This brush has small, flat, firm fibers and a tapered tip.
 - 22.50

*5 Advanced Brushes  (LE) Black handles & ferrules in a purple nylon rectangle bag

    -187SE - A large full circular brush used for lightweight application and blending of face powder or pigments. Use to create soft layers or add textures. Made from a soft blend of goat and synthetic fibres.
    -168SE - For expert application of cheek contour. This brush is a large angled contour - the fibers form a buffed edge and are soft and firmly bundled.
    -212SE - Lines and define the eye with colour. Firmly bristled, flat of shape; applies colour in a stroke to provide instant definition. Use with powder, liquid or cream products. Synthetic.
    -219SE - For precision shading on lid, in eye crease or along lash line. The soft, smooth fibers of this brush are gathered into a pencil-shaped tip. It is ideal for blending eyeliner into eye shadow to create a smoky looking eye.
    -275SE - For applying and blending eye shadow. This brush has soft, smooth fibers and a full, angled design.
 - 49.50

*colour form powder(contains 4 shades)
sun centered:
coral w/ gold pearlized pigments
mid-tone bronze
soft wheat w/ gold & silver pearlized pigments
soft peach w/ white pearlized pigments
 - 24.5 (maybe)

with maybes: 230
without maybes: 138

That's not really that bad, considering the number of month's it's spanning.  Also, not quite sure about the Nordstrom one.  Might cut out all but the brushes, since I don't really like lip pallets, and I prefer making my own eye ones.  Want the brushes because I was thinking of getting another 187, and it would be nice to travel with it (and the 219 I don't already have).  Hey, the way I see it, I'm saving money ;D.

Thank goodness for tax rebates, and birthdays.

*updated, forgot about the form powder*


----------



## greentwig (Apr 23, 2008)

*Dazzleglass*
(LE) $16.50 X 16 = $264.00

Baby Sparks -  
Funtabulous -  
Comet Blue -   
Like Venus - 
Love Alert -  
Money, Honey! -   
Ms. Fizz -  
Pleasure Principal -   
Spanking Rich -  
Steppin' Out –  
Sugar Rimmed -   
Glamour OD -   
Date Night -   
Bare Necessity -  
Rags to Riches -  
Get Rich Quick -  
*Naughty Nauticals Collection  **Total = $260.00*
·         *Lipsticks* $14.00 X 4 = $56.00
-Ahoy, There! - (Lustre)
-Buoy-O-Buoy - (Glaze) 
-Port Red - (Frost) 
-Party Mate - (Lustre)
·         *Lustreglasses* $14.00 X 4 = $56.00
-Bateaux (LE)
-Ensign (LE)
-Hey Sailor (LE)
-Love Knot (LE)
·         *Eyeshadow* $14.00 X 5 = $70.00
-Meet the Fleet - 
-Illegal Cargo - 
-Pandamonium - 
-Submarine - 
-Shore Leave - 
·         *Pigments* $19.50 X 4 = $78.00
-Lovely Lily - 
-Bell Bottom Blue -
-Larkabout -
-Wave -

*Summer Trend Bags   **Total = $60.00*

Mini size in Fluor-Citron (LE) $15.00USD  
Small size in Infra-Orange (LE) $20.00USD  
Medium size in Neon Sea (LE) $25.00USD  
*Solar Field Collection   **Total = $180.00*
*Solar Bits: *$19.50 X 4 = $78.00

Sunpower - Light metallic tan with gold pearlized pigments (LE)  
Bronzescape - Yellowed-brown with gold pearlized pigments (LE)  
Black Ore - Rich black with gold pearlized pigments (LE)  
Scatterays - Soft metallic peach with gold pearlized pigments (LE) 
*Bronzing Powder:* $20.00 X 2 =$40.00 

Refined Golden - Finely spun golden with soft pearl finish (Repromote)  
Solar Riche - Mid-tone brown with slight oranged undertones (LE)  
*Neo Sci Fi Collection   **Total = $231.00*
*Lipsticks:* $14.00 X 5 = $70.00

Sci-Fi-Delity - (Frost) 
Pleasureseeker - (Glaze) 
Astral - (Lustre)  
Electro - (Lustre)  
Sunsonic - (Frost)  
*Lipglass:* $14.00 X 4 = $56.00

Supreme - (Frost)  
Naked Space - (Frost)  
Pink Grapefruit - (Frost)(Repromote)  
Soft and Slow - (Cream)(Repromote- Smoke Signals) 
*Eye Shadows:* $14.00 X 5 = $70.00

Magnetic Fields - (Veluxe Pearl) (LE)  
Femme Fi - (Veluxe Pearl) (LE)  
Evening Aura - (Veluxe Pearl) (LE)  
Time and Space - (Frost) (LE)  
Expensive Pink - Pink with gold duochrome (Veluxe Pearl) (Repromote)  
*Sheertone Shimmer Blush:* $17.50 X 2 = $35.00

Space Out  
X-Rocks  
*Cool Heat Collection   ** Total = $98.00*
*Eye Shadows:* $14.00 X 7

Solar White - (Frost) (LE)  
Warming Trend - Veluxe Pearl) (LE)  
Warm Chill - (Frost) (LE)  
Gulf Stream - (Frost) (LE)  
Cool Heat – (Frost) (LE)  
Climate Blue- (Velvet) (LE)  
Blue Flame - (Veluxe Pearl) (LE) 

*Nordstrom’s Exclusive  ** Total = $49.50*
*Brush Set -  *Advanced Set

Well it looks like the grand total is = $882.50 *+* Tax = $950.90
I will probably only get ½ of this stuff but I listed everything that I usually would consider.

Hummm……I got a big tax return though so that is paying for everything I do get.


----------

